# Bronze Elk



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

11 x 14 on canvas


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is beautiful. Really has a great "vibe"...a different style for you.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, Chanda! The concept of this style came in a dream, but not the subject. I got up, browsed through some old photos and painted this. It didn't quite turn out as envisioned, but the results are worth pursing further. I guess I am still just experimenting as if trying to find some definitive style


----------

